# Double Hunt



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all  I went out this morning with my air rifle at first, to a 40 acre plot I have permission to shoot on, however I had no luck, so when I got back I picked up my new little pickle shooter and drove 2 mins down the road to apple orchard I quite often shoot at, and bam, head shot a pigeon that was pecking around amongst the apple trees, so I've got him for the pot, had quite a few chances on rabbits to but I thought to myself I don't really need anymore so live and let live  haha, gunna taste lovely with some salad and potato  cheers. sorry that the photo wasn't before I prepared it.

-HP Slingshots


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

looks good.. But you got air bubbles in that bag, it would spoil in the freezer.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A good day after all!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Even that pigeon is a lucky one!

They are reproducing these days..
Those flying rats! - Decorating
our place.. I feel the wish to "talk"
to them.. Thym sounds like a good
combination!

kind rgards,

Be


----------

